# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  امنیت بانکهای اطلاعاتی در Sql Server

## phpeproject.ir

سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیز بدون مقدمه میرم سر اصل مطلب من یه برنامه دارم بانک اطلاعاتی که انتخاب کردم با توجه به حجم داده ها SQL Server هست .
مشکل اول : اینکه من وقتی SQL SERVER 2005 نصب میکنم اگه دیتابیسی داخلش درست کنم همه میتونن به راحتی به SQL SERVER لاگین کنن و اون رو ببینند من میخوام موقع ورود به SQL SERVER با توجه به داشتن نام کاربری و رمز عبور وارد محیط بشم تا دیگران نتونن به بانکهای اطلاعاتی من دسترسی داشه باشن
مشکل دوم : با توجه به اینکه بانک اطلاعاتی من در مسیر برنامه هست هر کاربری میتونه اونو  attach کنه و دیتاهای مربوطه رو ببینه میدونم میشه مثل بانک اطلاعاتی accsess روی دیتابیس رمز گذاشت تا موقع attach کردن رمز دیتابیس رو بخواد ؟ سوالام پیش پا افتاده هست ولی دوستان راهنمایی کنین ممنون میشم !

----------


## in_chand_nafar

اطلاعات در مورد سوال شما در اين لينك قرار داده شده است

----------


## phpeproject.ir

دوستان یه جاهایی فهمیدم کسی میتونه یه اموزش تصویری برام بزاره ئاقعا کارم به SQL SERVER گیر کرده

----------


## esteghamat

سلام 
به نظر من ابتدا شما يه مرور كلي روي بحث امنيت داشته باش. فكر مي كنم اين لينك برات قابل استفاده باشه.
بعد سراغ اين لينك برو. بحث حفاظت فيزيكي.

----------

